
Show HN: Color Contrast - colorcontrast
http://www.userlight.com/colorcontrast/
======
joegyoung
This site kills my back button's history.

~~~
colorcontrast
Thanks for the feedback, but are you sure you haven't meant this comment for
another site - this is a simple static HTML page :)

